# Rotten Cotton



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

So has anyone else been enjoying mineral wool in the heat wave?
We're in the insane crawl spaces above the ducts in a school. It's HOT as  before you even climb the scaffold and we get to install the most vicious material ever invented before cutting an 8' Type X sheet into a puzzle that Milton Bradley would be proud of :yes:
BUT at least we're working.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

105 degrees outside ...120 degrees inside this bonus room reno.

That's tuco setting on the edge of the loft.. 
He looked around this morning and said ..OH..no.no me no do this one ...no ...You really need to call someone man!!!

It's so hot here ..When the glue hits the stud ..That sheet best be ready.:yes: Once I get that ceiling up It will cut the heat down..
Got 2 stair wells mainfloor/basement with patch work ..A cool place to work after 2:00:thumbup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems like you ONLY get those lofts on the hottest days doesn't it? Basement after 2 huh...I'm jealous :thumbsup: I'm hoping the T storms last night cooled the blacktop roofdeck down a little


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

rotten cotten is a mother we did a 22 story hotel with that stuff. it was brutal...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> So has anyone else been enjoying mineral wool in the heat wave?


Well since your talking WOOL:whistling2:

It might be one of the few times the Kiwi's might have some useful advice:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> the Kiwi's might have some useful advice:thumbup::whistling2:


----------

